# O/T On another note... I got T-Boned on my way to work...



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, My Baby, a 2002 Chevy Impala LS got smoked. The lady thought she had a flashing turn arrow. Guess what. There is no Flashing arrow for that lane. Went to the insurance company, and they say it will cost too much to repair, and they want to write it off as a total Loss. Good news though, the estimator noted the car was in showroom condition, so at least I have that going for me.

On a high note... My wife actually liked my idea of replacing it with something a little more fun. I usually take the bus to work, so my car has been ringing up mileage at a snails pace. Ergo... I can look at something a little more muscular. As long as I can find something in the $5-6,000 range. 

If anybody has any suggestions... I'd love to hear them. I'm not really interested in Fords, my Forum name should be a clue as to what I'd like however, I'm also partial to Dodge and GM products. 

If you know of something available that would be even better! I need something to hold the whole family. Seeing as it's hard enough to fit 3, never mind 5, a truck is out of the question. 

Looking for something in the late 60's to mid 70 preferably, but I like 55-57 chevy's, and Buick GN's. It just needs to be solid enough for a safety inspection and drivable from the start. I would fly down and drive it back.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Too bad about your Impala, but MY suggestion is, get ANOTHER Impala, but his time make it the SS 
You may as well forget the Vintage Muscle cars and Classics, unless you are making a six figure income a year, as they ain't commuter cars, and even finding a reliable one means it will cost ya BIG $$. That's why I said- get one of the last Impala SS models....


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm not rich Ralph, but I can fix cars, just not these "modern" cars with 15 different "computers" . Gimme a carburetor any day. As I said, I usually take the bus, so no biggie. The wife has her Minivan so were good. This is my Mid Life Crisis car. I turn 40 on Wednesday...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Dan, that's WHY I suggested the Impala OVER a Vintage Muscle Car or a Classic, which would start at $20K for an intact/reliable but not fully restored one. So how much does 93 octane gas cost up there- per Litre nowadays ?


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

finding a nice 60-70's Cool car is almost impossible under 20K. that's anywhere near drivable.

everyone with money is buying all that is out there. 

Glad you are OK. depends on your Impala.. buy it back and fix it. 

just a note . late 60's and early 70's Camaro's are getting more money the late 70's Corvette's... and many large block Chryslers/Dodge/Plymouths get even more.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Deals are out there. Be patient.
There's always someone out there needing to dump a project.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

chuck is right. buy back the wrecked Impala and fix it yourself.
the only things I see for under $9000.00 are rolling wrecks.
and vintage tin is way overpriced.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't know where you're looking guys, but I'm finding lots of classic sheetmetal in the 5-7 thousand range. Like I said its not daily transportation, I really only need one vehicle. 93 octane is 1.35 a litre, $5.13 a gallon, but like I said, it's a weekend drive to the burger joint kinda car. I'm OK with that. Maybe a nice Buick Skylark or something... Theres a car in the next town over, 1965 GS COnvertible with a Grand National v6 Turbo engine... for 5,000.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Last tidbit of advice- STAY AWAY FROM TURBOS ! 

PS- Chuck is also right about Corvettes, I know a guy who has bought two (late 80's) Corvettes this year in the $5k-$7k range... not family cars, but reliable and cool


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*Turbos rock!*

I put over 150,000 miles on an '83 T-Bird turbo without a single problem. The key - only use synthetic oil. (I used Mobil-1 exclusively.)

Turbo available - Go. For. It.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Just a quick scan for some examples. Just depends on what you are looking for.
Now, if your TM will let you come down and play slot cars, you can drive one of these back...

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/3758373477.html

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/cto/3764744834.html

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/cto/3801590242.html

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/3820637869.html

Here's a nice project being dumped...

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/3782091269.html


And for the more economic minded...

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/3815770260.html

Deals are always out there if you got the money to spend. :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Oooo. I really like that first one, but I need something drivable, my plan is to fly out and ride it back home ! Wish I had the $$$ for a truck and trailer.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Get yourself one of these.....they look good, old school RWD or even AWD, its in your (car) family tree, hauls a ton and you have three engine options....the Hemi being the most of course, but my HO-six does decent and they are in your price range.












:thumbsup:

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Unfortunately, My wife does have to agree on the vehicle, and she does NOT like Wagons. I tried to doa deal on a 70- Satellite wagon, proposing a One of None GTX Estate wagon including BigBlock Pwer, No Go... Nice idea though (IMHO).


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> I don't know where you're looking guys, but I'm finding lots of classic sheetmetal in the 5-7 thousand range. Like I said its not daily transportation, I really only need one vehicle. 93 octane is 1.35 a litre, $5.13 a gallon, but like I said, it's a weekend drive to the burger joint kinda car. I'm OK with that. Maybe a nice Buick Skylark or something... Theres a car in the next town over, 1965 GS COnvertible with a Grand National v6 Turbo engine... for 5,000.


Sorry about ur chebby. Glad no one was hurt. 

Umm a 65 GS with a GN drivetrain?? The engine and trans with the computer and harness is worth that alone. Please send me a link so i can see this car?? I bet he's on my buick site. Is it red or black?

P.S. Turbo GN set up if set up right is just as dependable as any engine. I've owned a few.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up JOe, but I'm still partial to a Plymouth if I can find the right one. I'm in the process of trying to sell a few custom slots, my Hot Wheels collection, Pepsi Collection and a bunch of the model kits I've collected over the years. Trying to find money where ever I can glean it from... 

My dream car is a 71 Barracuda, but I have a lot of $$$ to save to get one as a daily driver. I would probably settle for a 70-74 cuda in decent shape. Next up is a 70-74 Dodge Challenger, 70 Coronet/Superbee, 68-72 Satellite/Roadrunner/GTX, 68-70 Chargers then 70-72 Dusters, then 71-74 chargers, roadrunners, superbees. After that, I'd look to GM products.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

What???? No wagons???
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/3778192520.html

Here's a couple of Chargers...
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/cto/3714440232.html
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/cto/3714437789.html

How about a truck?

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/3803627763.html
http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/3834192496.html

Looks like your options get much better around 10k.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, I agree. Anybody wanna donate? LoL actually I was seriously thinking of using one of those Crowd Funding sites. Hey ya never know! Someone might want to donate to my "cause"


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

http://charleston.craigslist.org/cto/3768514119.html

$5,800


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow, I thought this was sold for sure!
Best craigslist car ever, if you're a nascar fan. :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

but it's not MOPAR ! LoL it is a cool listing though...


----------

